# asciiquarium



## vectoravtech (Apr 29, 2019)

sudo apt-get install libcurses-perl
$ cd /tmp
$ wget --no-check-certificate http://search.cpan.org/CPAN/authors/id/K/KB/KBAUCOM/Term-Animation-2.4.tar.gz
$ tar -zxvf Term-Animation-2.4.tar.gz
$ cd Term-Animation-2.4/
$ perl Makefile.PL && make && make test
$ sudo make install

$ cd /tmp
$ wget --no-check-certificate http://www.robobunny.com/projects/asciiquarium/asciiquarium.tar.gz
$ tar -zxvf asciiquarium.tar.gz
$ cd asciiquarium_1.0/ whatever the current version you got was
$ sudo cp asciiquarium /usr/local/bin
$ sudo chmod 0755 /usr/local/bin/asciiquarium

feel free to install a malware scanner which I did. It works in the terminal.


----------

